# Zeph's Art Thread [F̶r̶e̶e̶b̶i̶e̶s̶] [Stream OFF]



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

*Zeph's Art Thread [F̶r̶e̶e̶b̶i̶e̶s̶] [Stream OFF]*



*Freebies currently not in production. Not currently accepting any either.*

Hi, I made this art thread to give myself the motivation to practice and get back into drawing. Drop off a request and I'll _probably_ draw you a freebie at some point. I also occasionally stream myself drawing, so I'll be sure to update this thread when I turn on my stream. After I finish drawing I also occasionally stream games.

Here's a link to my Twitch

Sometimes when I stream I'll get a lil' sidetracked and do other things sometimes. I frequently play OSU to keep my hands warm.

*I don't draw mayors. It's not that I can't I just find them very boring to draw.*












Spoiler: Art Thus Far






Spoiler: Aixoo













Spoiler: Universaljellyfish













Spoiler: mugii













Spoiler: MayorGong













Spoiler: Pokemanz













Spoiler: Inais 1













Spoiler: Cadbberry













Spoiler: Nightmare













Spoiler: Pasta













Spoiler: Nightmare 2













Spoiler: veiken













Spoiler: Contessa













Spoiler: EtchaSketch













Spoiler: Hyogo













Spoiler: Inais 2













Spoiler: Sketch dump. Kayrii, MintySky, and SuperStar2361





















Spoiler: Inais 3













Spoiler: Sketch dump. Aleshapie and Aali

















Spoiler: Lulu













Spoiler: Evvie













Spoiler: Brandi













Spoiler: Inais 4



This is Inais after being fully scarred.




This is her without the scarring









Spoiler: Pokemanz Commission













Spoiler: Skarmoury













Spoiler: SKETCH GOAT SHEEP THING













Spoiler: kidcatisbestcat













Spoiler: Venice













Spoiler: FantasyRick













Spoiler: Starmanfan













Spoiler: Nightmares 3













Spoiler: Auction Commission for Lethal Lulu













Spoiler: Literal Murderface?
















*Freebies*
Sej
LunckyPinch
chocolatte
peonye
Nightmares
Fizzii
tae
aixoo
Cad
Shirayuki





Tips are appreciated
​


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Mind doing my OC?
http://i.imgur.com/xnOSvrE.png
Thank you so much c:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Mind doing my OC?
> http://i.imgur.com/xnOSvrE.png
> Thank you so much c:



She's really cute. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 26, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1156

This nerd pls c:


----------



## mugii (Dec 26, 2015)

Spoiler: maryy




















could you please draw the sweater like in the first two? ^^;; thank you!



please  thank you for considering!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Mind doing my OC?
> http://i.imgur.com/xnOSvrE.png
> Thank you so much c:





Spoiler: It's not the best but here you go


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: It's not the best but here you go



thanks so much!


----------



## MayorGong (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi! Could you consider him? Thank you! ^^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1156
> 
> This nerd pls c:





Spoiler: Again, not the best, but, here you go











Edit: Taking a break for the night. It's 3 AM and I probably won't be back on TBT for a day or two. Thanks everyone for sending me references so I have something to draw.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 26, 2015)

Someone from [here], maybe?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe me? Could you draw http://imgur.com/a/IxUHQ :3 please


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201

Thanks! ^.^


----------



## kelpy (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll never get one with all the other requests but maybe


Spoiler: her?



View attachment 160145


your art is lovely <3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm headed out for the weekend, so I won't be back til Sunday evening. I'll try to do what I can when I return but it's been really fun so far and I'm happy to feel like I'm finally getting myself out of this art rut. 

So far I plan to do a freebie for every request so far.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 26, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm headed out for the weekend, so I won't be back til Sunday evening. I'll try to do what I can when I return but it's been really fun so far and I'm happy to feel like I'm finally getting myself out of this art rut.
> 
> So far I plan to do a freebie for every request so far.



great to hear you're having fun- that's really all that matters here.
And you really don't have to do mine, there's a lot of requests.


----------



## Contessa (Dec 26, 2015)

maybe? Thank you anyways :0


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

mugii said:


> Spoiler: maryy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Idk if i got everything right but here you go


----------



## mugii (Dec 29, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Idk if i got everything right but here you go



aHH THANK YOU! shes so cute, i love the lil music box you gave her! thank you so much!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> Hi! Could you consider him? Thank you! ^^



@MayorGong



Spoiler: I really felt like putting more effort into a pic tonight. Nothing against anybody else, tonight just caught me in a good mood.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 30, 2015)

Could you do my mayor?


Spoiler: mayor


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 30, 2015)

*boop*

Thanks for considering ^^


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh! Please consider my mayor!



Spoiler: this nerd
















Thanks!


----------



## MayorGong (Dec 30, 2015)

omg so precious the picture ; o ;
thank you so much, I love it!!


----------



## Pusheen (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe my OC? :c here


----------



## momiji345 (Dec 30, 2015)

here my mayor if u like to draw her ;D


----------



## Madie (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi! I'm looking for someone to draw me a character for my sig/profile pic. I'd like just a cute drawing of my villager. If you'd like to give it a try let me know and feel free to PM me


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 3, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Someone from [here], maybe?





Spoiler: Just a quick sketch cus I feel like garbage today.












I know it might seem a bit weird to only post a sketch after like... 4 days? But the truth is I've been drawing every day. I spent the last 4 days doing bits and pieces of a drawing of my own.




Spoiler: As seen here


----------



## LethalLulu (Jan 4, 2016)

Boop


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Maybe me? Could you draw http://imgur.com/a/IxUHQ :3 please





Spoiler: Went the extra mile cus of art trade


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Went the extra mile cus of art trade



Its is amazing! I will work on my half as soon as I can, so now


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

My oc please?



Spoiler



View attachment 160977 View attachment 160978


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201
> 
> Thanks! ^.^





Spoiler: Absolutely loved your character's design, so there's an extra surprise inside the spoiler









I made it into a speedpaint.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 6, 2016)

Your art is amazing! *u*
Consider mine? x


----------



## Venn (Jan 6, 2016)

My character??
Here is my ref:


Spoiler:


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Absolutely loved your character's design, so there's an extra surprise inside the spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing!! Thank you so much! I totally love it omfg 

This video is awesome too 
I love all the funny things you wrote aha

Please do commissions xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 6, 2016)

I mean, I may have stuff that might interest you in my thread where I'm buying artwork (mainly fanart though) but I'll drop off a tip because these drawings are amazing.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 8, 2016)

Updated OP.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Going to be streaming myself draw for a while. I have to reset my sleep schedule so I might do some other things as well in between.

Here's the link, come by and chill.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I'll never get one with all the other requests but maybe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: her?
> ...





Spoiler: Here you go, I could only manage to do the line art but it's something right?


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 12, 2016)

May I commission you? 
Your art is too awesome not to ask


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> May I commission you?
> Your art is too awesome not to ask



I mean sure if you want


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 12, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I mean sure if you want



Oh awesome, sure that's OK? 

If you're interested: [x]


If possible could I get a fullbody? I don't mind the price as long as it's not too expensive! Thanks so muuch ^.^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Oh awesome, sure that's OK?
> 
> If you're interested: [x]
> 
> ...



I'll put you to the front of the queue since this is an actual commission. Pay what you want idc either way as long its not something silly like 10 tbt


Edit: Working on it now actually. Streaming it too. Just playing a few songs in Osu to warm my hand up.


----------



## himeki (Jan 12, 2016)

//coughs loudly
CAN I ALSO COMMISSION YOU?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

If anybody else would like to commission me the offer is open I guess. Post your offers and what you want.


----------



## himeki (Jan 12, 2016)

So for one character I don't have a full reference, would you be ok with a detailed description?
And also do you do couples >.<


----------



## Aali (Jan 12, 2016)

How much would it cost? I hate offering for art because I feel like I insult people with low offers ;w;


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> So for one character I don't have a full reference, would you be ok with a detailed description?
> And also do you do couples >.<



I'm fine with detailed descriptions. I like to think I'm fairly good with designing little details.

Couples I'm a little iffy with, so it'd be a lil difficult for me but I'd be willing to try it anyway because that's what practice is for.



Aali said:


> How much would it cost? I hate offering for art because I feel like I insult people with low offers ;w;



I honestly don't care what you pay me. Pay what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## himeki (Jan 12, 2016)

Ok! I'll try and write this up ;-;
Keit:
https://charahub.com/character/761590/Keit
http://sta.sh/22aiaul1q9of?edit=1

Hikaru:
https://charahub.com/character/761582/Hikaru
Outfit: Kinda a steampunk-esque outfit. I'm kinda thinking white shirt, waistcoat, necktie, trousers tucked into boots, but I'll leave it up to you! He has a rapier, and a large turnkey in his back 

Hope this is ok! ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2016)

I can link you to my thread since I'm on my phone, which sucks for pasting crap.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rt-not-selling-it!-TONS-of-Bells-Collectibles

I'd be interested in a commission too, any character from there.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 12, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Just a quick sketch cus I feel like garbage today.



Wow I didn't see this until just now. He looks great! Thanks so much. I'll have to commission you sometime.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 12, 2016)

would you consider mine? 
if you have to resize it my apology's >.<


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't believe I missed your stream 

Cri

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT IT'S JUST MY PHONE
IF I SWITCH TO LAPTOP 
YES


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I can't believe I missed your stream
> 
> Cri
> 
> ...



It's still on lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 12, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> It's still on lol



I switched to laptop and everything's fine lmao 
YAY xD


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 12, 2016)

it would be pretty awesome if you drew my mayor/fantasy life character. Refs are in my signature.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 12, 2016)

this is the only other character i have the other ones are on my ipad which i cant get to atm so yeah..


----------



## Aali (Jan 12, 2016)

Can you draw this scrub?



Spoiler




Can you draw her with this outfit?



Can you draw here with the hood up?



I can offer 50tbt :3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's what I managed to draw while on stream. This would be the sketch for nightmare's commission:


----------



## Damniel (Jan 12, 2016)

Draw me like one of your french girls


----------



## Aali (Jan 12, 2016)

omg how cute!

Also were you kidding about using osu! to warm up or is that a real thing?

*downloads osu!*


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Aali said:


> omg how cute!
> 
> Also were you kidding about using osu! to warm up or is that a real thing?
> 
> *downloads osu!*



Naw that was real thing. Drawing with cold hands can be a nightmare if you're sketching.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 12, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Naw that was real thing. Drawing with cold hands can be a nightmare if you're sketching.



you're better than i expected XD i feel like such a scrub


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> you're better than i expected XD i feel like such a scrub



I used to play a lot of Stepmania so my eyes and hands are already used to that sort of thing.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's what I managed to draw while on stream. This would be the sketch for nightmare's commission:



I love it, thank youu


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you streaming again today?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Are you streaming again today?



I'm actually drawing right now - I could stream if you'd like but there won't really be sound cus I'm in a skype call and I'm keeping an eye on a League stream (new champ came out, watching someone testing him)

Edit: Setting it up now.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome! 
Thanks aha


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Updating OP to account for commission info.


----------



## himeki (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm really sorry, but did you miss my post? ;o;


----------



## Aali (Jan 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm really sorry, but did you miss my post? ;o;



Same here I can pay the comm now, tbh I wanna make a new OC so I may comm for two pieces ;w;


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry for not responding, I've been triple tasking.





MayorEvvie said:


> Ok! I'll try and write this up ;-;
> Keit:
> https://charahub.com/character/761590/Keit
> http://sta.sh/22aiaul1q9of?edit=1
> ...



It's alright, you definitely provided enough info and if I need anything else I know who to ask. Just post your price and I can work on it.



Aali said:


> Can you draw this scrub?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




50tbt is fine but I wouldn't be able to bump you up the queue - I hope you understand. If the queue bump price is too cheap people would just continuously snipe each other by offering very small amounts of TBT.



*I'm updating the OP right now with minimum prices to jump queue. Nightmares can pay below the minimum because she gave me the idea to offer commissions.*


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Sorry for not responding, I've been triple tasking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really?  Thanks very much ^.^


----------



## Aali (Jan 13, 2016)

Ah I guess that's a fair point, I hopr to comms you for another piece once I get a decent ref together for a new OC


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 13, 2016)

500's not too bad, I could do 700 for a piece if that'd suit your fancy.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> 500's not too bad, I could do 700 for a piece if that'd suit your fancy.



That'd work for me.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

double post


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> That'd work for me.


There's a link to my thread on the bottom of page 5 in this one, I'd post a proper commission order but it's like 12am for me and I'm on my phone.

I mean I can just post the details when I get on my PC next tbh.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 13, 2016)

So 500 is the base price for a commission? Or is that just for a queue skip? o:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> So 500 is the base price for a commission? Or is that just for a queue skip? o:



Both. Paying 500 or above allows you to customize what I draw for you and it puts you ahead of the freebies, anything under and it's considered a tip.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Both. Paying 500 or above allows you to customize what I draw for you and it puts you ahead of the freebies, anything under and it's considered a tip.



Alright, sounds good. You did say couples were okay, right? If so, how much would it be?


----------



## Aali (Jan 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Both. Paying 500 or above allows you to customize what I draw for you and it puts you ahead of the freebies, anything under and it's considered a tip.



Oh ok that makes sense


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Alright, sounds good. You did say couples were okay, right? If so, how much would it be?



I'd say 750 TBT for a couple pic.

500 for the first person + 1.5x the minimum for the other. (500 x 1.5 = 750)



You'll have to wait a bit though, the commission slots are full for TBT.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'd say 750 TBT for a couple pic.
> 
> 500 for the first person + 1.5x the minimum for the other. (500 x 1.5 = 750)
> 
> ...



Alright, sounds good. And no worries, I'll come back once slots open up.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> May I commission you?
> Your art is too awesome not to ask



Here's the finished work:



Spoiler: It comes in two images; with a background and without


















Here's a link to the higher res images:
http://imgur.com/a/icv5x

Pay what you'd like.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2016)

Baaaawk, I nearly forgot, sleepy as hell tbh.

Reference: [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]
Desired View: Whatever you feel comfortable with, but a Bust would be perfect!
Type of Currency: TBT
Amount finished: Colored
Additional details: Nothing really to note tbh, but if he's too detailed (aka, his many belts n' stuff) Let me know and I can change it to a character hopefully better to meet your standards, also you don't have to draw his sword.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 14, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Baaaawk, I nearly forgot, sleepy as hell tbh.
> 
> Reference: [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]
> Desired View: Whatever you feel comfortable with, but a Bust would be perfect!
> ...



The belts shouldn't be a problem. I'll get to this after I finalize Evvie's order and finish her commission.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> The belts shouldn't be a problem. I'll get to this after I finalize Evvie's order and finish her commission.


Cool beans 8) Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 14, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's the finished work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goshhh this is amazing ^.^
I love it thanks so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll pay you after school if that's ok


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Spoiler: sketch for veiken from another thread


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi! c: Your art is amazing!
Maybe my oc? https://40.media.tumblr.com/5b88699...c6d5/tumblr_inline_nx5jexvBzw1simzty_1280.png
Tysm! <333


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

Will you draw me ?

http://i63.tinypic.com/2lih0mt.png


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Will you draw me ?
> 
> http://i63.tinypic.com/2lih0mt.png



could I actually get a better reference?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> could I actually get a better reference?



Sure. Let me get one- 



Spoiler: better?


----------



## Goth (Jan 16, 2016)

hi could you draw my oc

http://sta.sh/02atdk35ioyu


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Sure. Let me get one-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: better?



Definitely


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

doublepost


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

Going to stream a bit. Drawing up some stuff while I watch LCS so no sound/mic. Working on a freebie atm.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

Contessa said:


> View attachment 160174 maybe? Thank you anyways :0





Spoiler: Hope it's to your liking


----------



## gmwrocks (Jan 17, 2016)

Reference: heres my clothing in new leaf http://moridb.com/catalogs/mjVmI6FM...!!!!    http://moridb.com/catalogs/mjVmI6FMUy


----------



## LethalLulu (Jan 17, 2016)

I LOVE YOUR ART AND I LOVE YOU


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

gmwrocks said:


> Reference: heres my clothing in new leaf http://moridb.com/catalogs/mjVmI6FM...VE YOUR ART AND I LOVE YOU[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ew hetero


----------



## gmwrocks (Jan 18, 2016)

what else would you like to know


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 18, 2016)

gmwrocks said:


> what else would you like to know



If possible, I'd like a quick sketch of how their head looks. It helps with a lot such as facial features and hair.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 18, 2016)

Would it be possible to buy another separate piece or would I need to wait for slots to re-open?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 18, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Would it be possible to buy another separate piece or would I need to wait for slots to re-open?



I think there was somebody waiting on an open slot, so I'd say way a day or two and see. If nobody claims the spot, it's yours.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 18, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I think there was somebody waiting on an open slot, so I'd say way a day or two and see. If nobody claims the spot, it's yours.


Aight thank ya, Just wanted to confirm that before I was openly willing to throw a second character.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 18, 2016)

Could I take that TBT slot? 0:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 18, 2016)

hnnnn
 I wish I wouldn't of spend my TBT on an avatar animation ; o ;
 Your art is simply fantastic! I'm hoping I can commission you some day! ^^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 18, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Could I take that TBT slot? 0:



For sure



chocolatte said:


> hnnnn
> I wish I wouldn't of spend my TBT on an avatar animation ; o ;
> Your art is simply fantastic! I'm hoping I can commission you some day! ^^



They free bruh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 18, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> For sure
> 
> 
> 
> They free bruh



OH X'DDD
 Well in that case XD 
Here~ http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1213 c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2016)

yasss your art is great~~
consider this chica?


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 19, 2016)

Posting my form now before I forget.

Reference: [x] & [x]/[x]
Desired View: Fullbody preferred, would love to use as a reference.
Type of Currency: TBT
Amount finished: Colored
Additional details: If you're up to it, give Alex's werewolf form a go. I'd love to see it in your style. If not, human is fine. What they're doing is up to you, though I do have galleries of couple art (both forms) if you'd like to see some examples.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 19, 2016)

Spoiler: Art trade with etchasketch, will work on Hyogo's commission next.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Commission for Hyogo


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 22, 2016)

You did a nice job Zeph!! *^*


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

omg I'm so sorry I missed my beautiful drawing ;0;
I love it.
Thank you sooo sooo much <3


----------



## LethalLulu (Jan 24, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Commission for Hyogo



AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH





damn this is beautiful


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 11, 2016)

Update: Sorry I haven't really drawn anything in... well... a while. Sort of.

I _have_ been drawing, but I lost a lot of my motivation to finish pictures recently, so most of what I've been drawing are sketches. Some of them are poses, some of them I don't like, and some of them aren't suitable for this site.




Spoiler: I did finish this though


----------



## Aali (Feb 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Update: Sorry I haven't really drawn anything in... well... a while. Sort of.
> 
> I _have_ been drawing, but I lost a lot of my motivation to finish pictures recently, so most of what I've been drawing are sketches. Some of them are poses, some of them I don't like, and some of them aren't suitable for this site.
> 
> ...


omg that looks so cool!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 11, 2016)

Spoiler: Sketch dump. Kayrii, MintySky, and SuperStar2361


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Sketch dump. Kayrii, MintySky, and SuperStar2361



those look amazing Zephyr!!! You are such a wonderful artist


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 12, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> those look amazing Zephyr!!! You are such a wonderful artist



Thank


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 12, 2016)

Did I ever send over payment for my comm? If not I'll do so right now. o-o


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 12, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Did I ever send over payment for my comm? If not I'll do so right now. o-o



I'd honestly rather you didn't just yet. I've lost almost all of my drive to draw this past month. I'll VM you when I know I can make you a good commission, if you pay me now I'll likely end up rushing it and making it look awful.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 12, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'd honestly rather you didn't just yet. I've lost almost all of my drive to draw this past month. I'll VM you when I know I can make you a good commission, if you pay me now I'll likely end up rushing it and making it look awful.



Gotcha, I totally understand. Just let me know whenever you feel up to it again- there's no rush.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 25, 2016)

Spoiler: changing up styles


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

Are we allowed to join the queue again haha >.<;


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

Ye for sure.


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

i completely forgot about the tbt commission! ;o; sorry
if you'd still do it, could you let me know how much it would cost to draw kira?
http://sta.sh/2e1z8jq1ytf?edit=1


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 4, 2016)

Omg yay thank you 

woop

Also, I know it says TBT commission are closed, but can we still pay to queue jump?  sorry for the questions eek


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

I kind of looked at queue jumping as a commission. I just don't really wanna do commissions anymore because I don't do anything with TBT and forcing myself to draw things that disinterest me kills my drive to draw.

I like your OCs though so I'll probably end up drawing them anyway cus they're fun lol.




Spoiler: Sketch dump. Aleshapie and Aali


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 5, 2016)

Does this mean you won't be finishing those commissions? 0:

i really wanted a colored piece from you ahhh


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I kind of looked at queue jumping as a commission. I just don't really wanna do commissions anymore because I don't do anything with TBT and forcing myself to draw things that disinterest me kills my drive to draw.
> 
> I like your OCs though so I'll probably end up drawing them anyway cus they're fun lol.
> 
> ...



Ah ok, and aha thanks xD

Could you add me to the queue again plzz


----------



## himeki (Mar 5, 2016)

ohh can I be added to the queue then? ^o^


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2016)

Could you please do me and my dogs, Nimbus and Kingsley? It would mean so much! I'll put pictures below;
http://prntscr.com/abh3tt (me)
http://prntscr.com/abh4g5 (me)
http://prntscr.com/abh52p (previous art)
http://prntscr.com/abh5mn (Nimbus)
http://prntscr.com/abh5xw (Kingsley)

Nimbus and Kingsley are brothers from different litters (border collie/lab) Kingsley lives for Nimbus, but Nimbus is more interested in playing with balls. Nimbus wears a green collar, and Kingsley purple. Nimbus has a swishier tail than Kingsley, but Kingsley has more white on his front. I am obviously only telling to this because I don't know how detailed you like your work, so if you accept my request, do whatever you like!

Thanks so much <3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Does this mean you won't be finishing those commissions? 0:
> 
> i really wanted a colored piece from you ahhh



Naw son I still gotchu. I promised you a commission and you're still gunna get one. I just wanna be on my game for when I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Ah ok, and aha thanks xD
> 
> Could you add me to the queue again plzz



Gotchu. I need a ref tho.



MayorEvvie said:


> ohh can I be added to the queue then? ^o^



Fo sho



Fizzii said:


> Could you please do me and my dogs, Nimbus and Kingsley? It would mean so much! I'll put pictures below;
> http://prntscr.com/abh3tt (me)
> http://prntscr.com/abh4g5 (me)
> http://prntscr.com/abh52p (previous art)
> ...




Your hair looks super fun to draw.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Naw son I still gotchu. I promised you a commission and you're still gunna get one. I just wanna be on my game for when I do.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha, I linked it up there ^ "woop" 
Sorry lmao


----------



## Aali (Mar 5, 2016)

Ah it's so cool. Thanks


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

Also, thanks! Cause I forgot to say that, sorry >.<


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Rule update: No mayors please.


----------



## himeki (Mar 5, 2016)

hey did my pm go through? my internet crashed when i sent so im not sure


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Ye I got it


----------



## himeki (Mar 5, 2016)

k cool c:


----------



## Venn (Mar 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Rule update: No mayors please.



Does this include previous requests?
If so, I can easily change it to a current OC I have.


----------



## Venn (Mar 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Rule update: No mayors please.



Does this include previous requests?
If so, I can easily change it to a current OC I have.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Venice said:


> Does this include previous requests?
> If so, I can easily change it to a current OC I have.



I was actually just looking at yours (cus it's close to being at the top of the list) and debating it tbh. I'd prefer a non mayor but I don't mind doing your mayor since I already said I would.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Lulu


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Lulu



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Streaming.


----------



## himeki (Mar 5, 2016)

Apparently you're offline?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Apparently you're offline?



I'm having internet issues at the moment. I'm trying to fix them.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

GLITCHY THREAD NO


----------



## Venn (Mar 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I was actually just looking at yours (cus it's close to being at the top of the list) and debating it tbh. I'd prefer a non mayor but I don't mind doing your mayor since I already said I would.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok! You can do whatever.
If you're more in the mood of OC's, I offer Clara:


Spoiler: Clara










Just note that she does not have a white collar.

Choose whomever you want to draw


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Evvie









It's transparent!



Dunno what came over me.
But goddamn was this fun.


Edit: IM MISSING A LAYER AAAAAAA


Edit Edit: I REPLACED THE LAYER AAAAAAA


----------



## Jacob (Mar 6, 2016)

Your art inspires me


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 6, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Your art inspires me



Have you seen your stuff? It's wayyyy better, friend. Ty tho


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Evvie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wowww I love the way you've coloured this one


----------



## himeki (Mar 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Evvie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you drew her so beautifully and omg the water aaaaa


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 7, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Evvie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so gorgeous and amazing, great job as always Zephyr!


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Could you do her? Ty :>


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 8, 2016)

Can u draw Mabel from Gravity Falls?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 8, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Can u draw Mabel from Gravity Falls?



I'm not really interested in drawing non-ocs. Sorry.


----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2016)

yes//quietly leaves this here


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey hey Zeph, when do you think your next stream will be?

Hopefully not too late because I go crazy...xD sorry


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

http://sta.sh/2itanw76u1h


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Hey hey Zeph, when do you think your next stream will be?
> 
> Hopefully not too late because I go crazy...xD sorry



Sometime next week I'd like to hope. That's springbreak so I'll have time to stream during the day which is not an insane time for you guys.
 It's midterms week atm.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Sometime next week I'd like to hope. That's springbreak so I'll have time to stream during the day which is not an insane time for you guys.
> It's midterms week atm.



 Awesomeee thanks 

And isn't midterms exams? If so, good luck >.<


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

Midterms are over so I'm probably going to stream later. I'll keep you guys updated if I can.


----------



## himeki (Mar 10, 2016)

oh god rip im gonna be up late tonight


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Staying up till 1:30 am max lmao


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

I could like, start now if you guys want lol since its like, 9 over there or somn


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I could like, start now if you guys want lol since its like, 9 over there or somn



Omg yes, that would be amazing 

I'll be taking a break after 10; gotta pretend to go to sleep lmaoo xD
I can't believe 10 is still my bedtime like what


----------



## himeki (Mar 10, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I could like, start now if you guys want lol since its like, 9 over there or somn



that would be very appriciated C:

time of posting its 9:19pm c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Omg yes, that would be amazing
> 
> I'll be taking a break after 10; gotta pretend to go to sleep lmaoo xD
> I can't believe 10 is still my bedtime like what



//cough
same
because family dont care about what i say .-.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> that would be very appriciated C:
> 
> time of posting its 9:19pm c:
> 
> ...



I attempted to talk to my dad about it but...he's a ****; my mum said 10:30 was ok a bit ago, but...I think she forgot....idc, though, I still stay up xD


----------



## himeki (Mar 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I attempted to talk to my dad about it but...he's a ****; my mum said 10:30 was ok a bit ago, but...I think she forgot....idc, though, I still stay up xD



same lmao


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol I wish I still had a bedtime.

Having the power to choose when I go to sleep has cost me a lot of enjoyable mornings.

Anyway, I'm setting up the stream - really tired rn so i might not talk much


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm here like: 2:27 Pm
okay


----------



## himeki (Mar 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I'm here like: 2:27 Pm
> okay



have you ever heard of timezones

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Lol I wish I still had a bedtime.
> 
> Having the power to choose when I go to sleep has cost me a lot of enjoyable mornings.
> 
> Anyway, I'm setting up the stream - really tired rn so i might not talk much


NO YOU DO NOT
anyway im a rebel so i don't anyway lol


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> have you ever heard of timezones
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



can you ****ing believe my dAD TURNS OFF THE WIFI WHEN I GO TO BED
LIKE WHAT
NO
I WANT TO STAY UP SECRETLY 
WHY


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

OBS was acting up so I had to turn the stream off. I'll stream tomorrow when the connection is better.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> OBS was acting up so I had to turn the stream off. I'll stream tomorrow when the connection is better.



Aww, I'm at my dad's tomorrow so if it's too late I won't be able to come rip


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

ayyy guess who just got out of prison

I did a collab with etchasketch while I was off-site. I woulda streamed today if I weren't banned at the time but I gotchu guys midweek.



Spoiler: I did the lines. She did the color


----------



## himeki (Mar 11, 2016)

ooh cool
how the hell did you get banned tho what I've never seen you do something bannable


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> ooh cool
> how the hell did you get banned tho what I've never seen you do something bannable



I posted a bunch of pictures that weren't me in the wdyll thread.

The list includes:

buff gingerbread man
the zodiac killer police sketch
my own face photoshopped onto a potato


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> ooh cool
> how the hell did you get banned tho what I've never seen you do something bannable



wondering same thing

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> I posted a bunch of pictures that weren't me in the wdyll thread.
> 
> The list includes:
> 
> ...



ah


----------



## himeki (Mar 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I posted a bunch of pictures that weren't me in the wdyll thread.
> 
> The list includes:
> 
> ...



lol i once posted concita wurst there


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 12, 2016)

Spoiler: WIP


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 12, 2016)

You never cease to amaze me :3 That newest faceless drawing is really gorgeous and creative and I love that collab piece


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: WIP



omg your colouring is absolutely amazing 

I would pay you to do colouring like that on mine, but you don't accept TBTTTTTT


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 12, 2016)

I mean I would if I ever used the stuff. TBT has no value to me and I don't really enjoy forcing myself to draw things for valueless currency.


Im all about drawing people gifts tho when the mood strikes.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I mean I would if I ever used the stuff. TBT has no value to me and I don't really enjoy forcing myself to draw things for valueless currency.
> 
> 
> Im all about drawing people gifts tho when the mood strikes.



Yeah, I understand 

You could always....like....buy art with the money? Or give it away or...idfk....

And yeah, I opened up TBT commissions but I really don't feel like doing them anymore  crap xD


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 12, 2016)

I love my sketch! She is awesome!! TYSM!!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

Streaming myself finishing up this pic. Hopefully OBS cooperates.


Edit: Why do I bother trying to stream if my family is going to download out their ass whenever I try.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

Spoiler: I finished the damn picture anyway because I'm a strong independent artist who needs no internet



This is Inais after being fully scarred.






This is her without the scarring


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 14, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: I finished the damn picture anyway because I'm a strong independent artist who needs no internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is such a cool OC, you really took a creative stand with her!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey Zephyr! Do you think I could change my ref for the freebie (if ever you're still doing that)? o:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 15, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Hey Zephyr! Do you think I could change my ref for the freebie (if ever you're still doing that)? o:



Yeah man sure, post a new ref and i got you covered


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 15, 2016)

I love stalking this thread because these freebs just keep getting better.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 15, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I love stalking this thread because these freebs just keep getting better.



Speaking of which, I think I'm finally ready to get your commission done (finally, I know.)

Which character do you want?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 15, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Speaking of which, I think I'm finally ready to get your commission done (finally, I know.)
> 
> Which character do you want?



Oh right, awesome.

My original request was these two together: [x] [x] ([x] if you're only doing humans)
But if you're only doing singles then either is fine.
Whatever you wanna do, I don't mind. You could even do one of my other OCs if you don't like those two.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 15, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Yeah man sure, post a new ref and i got you covered



Thanks so much bruh B)
http://m.imgur.com/082mJ95?r


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry I haven't been drawing much, I came down with some nasty cold and it's hard for me to focus on drawing.


----------



## himeki (Mar 18, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Sorry I haven't been drawing much, I came down with some nasty cold and it's hard for me to focus on drawing.



hope you are ok !

[you should stream soon :^)]


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll stream tomorrow fairly early if I'm not going out.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Ooh yay! And hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

Aight I'm streaming.

Doing it wayyy earlier today so you future people don't have to stay up for 5 years


Internet should be fine too


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Aight I'm streaming.
> 
> Doing it wayyy earlier today so you future people don't have to stay up for 5 years
> 
> ...



Ahh yay Dammit, mum, I don't want dinner, ok?? I HAVE STREM


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm going to try to be more consistent and stream a little every day or every other day.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

Spoiler: Pokemanz commission


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

can i request you draw badly brushed biscuit and shamefully shaded shortbread please uwu


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> can i request you draw badly brushed biscuit and shamefully shaded shortbread please uwu



I GOTCHU


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Pokemanz commission



Aha I love it! Lemme send some TBT over.
gonna add it to my sig yush


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Skarmoury


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 20, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Skarmoury



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my god, words cannot describe how beautiful this artwork is ; v; Aaaaa thank you so much, I'm so in love with the whole thing, especially the way you've done her galaxy-like hair! c <3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 20, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my god, words cannot describe how beautiful this artwork is ; v; Aaaaa thank you so much, I'm so in love with the whole thing, especially the way you've done her galaxy-like hair! c <3



I'm glad you enjoy it c:


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Skarmoury



Oh my gosh


That's 


That's beautiful


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 21, 2016)

Setting up stream.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

Wooo yay


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 21, 2016)

Actually gunna end the stream super early due to anxiety about school. Spending a few hours studying instead.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Them skillz tho


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 28, 2016)

Streaming. Link in OP.


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 28, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Streaming. Link in OP.



NOO I WAS ASLEEEEEEP


----------



## kelpy (Mar 28, 2016)

Zeph is a SAI noob. confirmed in stream


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 28, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Zeph is a SAI noob. confirmed in stream



Yes, yes he was


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 29, 2016)

Streaming some more. Link in OP. Maybe finishing up a gift.


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 29, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Streaming some more. Link in OP. Maybe finishing up a gift.



Asdfghjkl you didn't tell me you started streaming x__x


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 29, 2016)

Stream over. WIP from where it ended:


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 29, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Stream over. WIP from where it ended:



//heavy breathing

//passes out


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Stream over. WIP from where it ended:



Love how this is comming out!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

Finished it off stream



Spoiler: SKETCH LOOK AAAAA


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

Pssst Zephyr, if you have the time http://toyhou.se/335084.sirius-schinter 
If not dont worry about it


----------



## himeki (Mar 30, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Finished it off stream
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SKETCH LOOK AAAAA


Looks amazing


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

Gunna stream for an hour or two. Working on my part of the secret santa event


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

Internet died. Stream over. :c


----------



## Irelia (Mar 30, 2016)

Goodness, your art is amazing. ;-;
if you ever want to draw her -
https://imgur.com/a/fMgyy
I'd be insanely happy! Would definitely tip in tbt if you want.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> Goodness, your art is amazing. ;-;
> if you ever want to draw her -
> https://imgur.com/a/fMgyy
> I'd be insanely happy! Would definitely tip in tbt if you want.



I love the character but I can't tell whats going on with her underwear piece thingy. Do you have any other refs?


----------



## Irelia (Mar 30, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I love the character but I can't tell whats going on with her underwear piece thingy. Do you have any other refs?



Sadly, no. I just bought this adopt, so I don't have many other pieces of her. ;-;
I'm not really that strict with the clothing though, I wouldn't mind if it was a little different. 

Of course, if that's an issue, I understand.  I can come back another time


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

naw its okay, I'll just wing it on whatever I can't really get 100% clarity on


----------



## Irelia (Mar 30, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> naw its okay, I'll just wing it on whatever I can't really get 100% clarity on



awesome! I can't thank you enough.


----------



## himeki (Mar 31, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> naw its okay, I'll just wing it on whatever I can't really get 100% clarity on



was that a pun


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 1, 2016)

streaming some more, working on secret santa thing


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Candi Calculus (Apr 1, 2016)

Shortbread.... nggghn

Sorry I missed the very end of that stream. I answered my phone, finished the call, came back and the stream was over!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 5, 2016)

Spoiler: kidcatisbestcat














Spoiler: Venice


----------



## Venn (Apr 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: kidcatisbestcat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I love the action shot! It's amazing!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 6, 2016)

My freebie is next -crys of happiness-


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 6, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> My freebie is next -crys of happiness-



skips u


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 7, 2016)

Could you possibly draw my OC?
http://imgur.com/a/MXIwW


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 8, 2016)

Streaming. I set up TwitchAlerts so now I can see who follows/donates.

Also I set up donations.

Donations for me = me sketching for you


https://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 8, 2016)

Got two freebies done on stream



Spoiler: FantasyRick













Spoiler: Starmanfan


----------



## Starmanfan (Apr 9, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Got two freebies done on stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine looks amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

Streaming a bit. Going to stream myself doing pose generator practice before I work on someone's OC

http://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Streaming a bit. Going to stream myself doing pose generator practice before I work on someone's OC
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol



Dang it, why does your rad stream have to be right when i am leaving for school


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

best stream
10/10
leonard was gr8


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

That was my favourite stream I've ever been too actually haha, so thanks xD

Lots of **** happened


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

For what I watched it was very fun, I liked the music :3


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> That was my favourite stream I've ever been too actually haha, so thanks xD
> 
> Lots of **** happened



very dramatic though, we learned things about eachother that we wouldn't have known had it not been for zeph streaming

i owe my lief to you zeph


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

Pasta said:


> i owe my lief to you zeph



You owe him your gardening sloth?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> You owe him your gardening sloth?



it's spelled leif but
hahahah
I get it.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 14, 2016)

If I streamed rn who'd be interested? I'm only asking because the people who usually watch are 5 hours ahead of me and its almost midnight for them.

Just like this post so I know, you dont need to post.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> If I streamed rn who'd be interested? I'm only asking because the people who usually watch are 5 hours ahead of me and its almost midnight for them.
> 
> Just like this post so I know, you dont need to post.



what would you be streaming on?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 14, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> what would you be streaming on?



Twitch. I'm actually about to start.

Here's the link, I do sketch commissions for a few dollars.

https://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Twitch. I'm actually about to start.
> 
> Here's the link, I do sketch commissions for a few dollars.
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol



ah alright. sorry but i have zero dollas but ill watch


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm a simple man


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Ayy Zeph, what happened to this


----------



## Aali (May 20, 2016)

Is this still a thing?

If so I'd love a freebie http://toyhou.se/394606.unnamed


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 22, 2016)

Sorry, I just, really haven't been in the mood to draw for the past month or so. I'll try to stream when I can - I do want to draw, I just don't have the motivation to if that makes sense.


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Sorry, I just, really haven't been in the mood to draw for the past month or so. I'll try to stream when I can - I do want to draw, I just don't have the motivation to if that makes sense.



Yeah, that's cool 

I was wondering if you've finished mine yet? I remember you working on it in the stream, but not sure if it's completed.....this isn't a hint at all, sorry haha, just wanted to see it if it is done! If not, no worries ^-^

Thanks!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, that's cool
> 
> I was wondering if you've finished mine yet? I remember you working on it in the stream, but not sure if it's completed.....this isn't a hint at all, sorry haha, just wanted to see it if it is done! If not, no worries ^-^
> 
> Thanks!



Naw, I stopped drawing it in the middle of the coloring. I do mean to finish it so don't worry.


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Naw, I stopped drawing it in the middle of the coloring. I do mean to finish it so don't worry.



Oh, no, that's cool, thanks


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Oh, no, that's cool, thanks



Turns out I accidentally deleted it, and my recycle bin decided to empty itself.

Sorry about that :c


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Turns out I accidentally deleted it, and my recycle bin decided to empty itself.
> 
> Sorry about that :c



Oh Dx

That sucks


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 31, 2016)

I'm going to stream tomorrow around noon EST.

I'm saying it now so I'm locked into doing it and thus can't avoid it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to stream tomorrow around noon EST.

I'm saying it now so I'm locked into doing it and thus can't avoid it.


----------



## himeki (Jun 1, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm going to stream tomorrow around noon EST.
> 
> I'm saying it now so I'm locked into doing it and thus can't avoid it.
> 
> ...



oh nice! 5pm is a good time for me ^^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

Stream is live.

https://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


Taking request for pocket change $$$$$$$

Otherwise will just be doodling


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Requesting a freebie! http://toyhou.se/419018.uchiki

I know I only have one art in there but I'm sure by the time you get to it there will be more


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

streaming again actually because i have nothing better to do

https://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

Spoiler: small doodle


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

Streaming. Come stop by

https://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

Spoiler: Nightmares freebie because her OC looked very fun.












I found the wip for anyone wondering.
THIS IS A PICTURE LIKE 2 MONTHS IN THE MAKING


because I got lazy


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 3, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAH I LOVE IT, IT'S SO COOOL

Thank you ahahah


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 4, 2016)

Closing freebies for a while. I have an auction up if you want some art. I won't be working on freebies until I reopen them.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 5, 2016)

streaming. come watch. might do requests if i get bored enough


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Doodles from the stream


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

never forget tidlet


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 6, 2016)

I dont even want to know XD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

my streams are of the utmost quality


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

Forever


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

thank u for art of my fursona


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> thank u for art of my fursona



Youre welcome


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 17, 2016)

Streaming. Gunna be in a call with etchasketch and lethallulu most likely. come stop by


https://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

WIP for Lulu's auction commission


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

streaming some more. gunna work on lulu's commission, might get to coloring/shading by mid-stream

http://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Auction Commission for Lethal Lulu


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 20, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: Auction Commission for Lethal Lulu



Weeeeeeee <3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

Adjusted the line color



Spoiler: New Ver


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 21, 2016)

streaming, going to maybe practice shading, feel free to stop by, im open for questions

http://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol

EDIT:
stream wont work, im assuming it's on twitch's end because m upload speed is rlly good atm
(around 10mb/s) but im only getting about 500 bitrate, so its making the stream lag to no end.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Made this for tae


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 26, 2016)

doing a bit of streaming if my internet can hold up


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 26, 2016)

Love your art!!!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Oh yeah I totally forgot I drew this lmao


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you do freebies? Also if you do are they currently open? I really like your art =D

Nevermind I see your freebies are currently closed.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 27, 2016)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Do you do freebies? Also if you do are they currently open? I really like your art =D
> 
> Nevermind I see your freebies are currently closed.



I'm currently running an art auction atm in the museum shop if you're interested. I also do RLC


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 27, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm currently running an art auction atm in the museum shop if you're interested. I also do RLC



Don't have a paypal account or cash ;( 
Lol maybe when I have the tbt or when your doing more freebies. Also does the shop restock every month?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 27, 2016)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Don't have a paypal account or cash ;(
> Lol maybe when I have the tbt or when your doing more freebies. Also does the shop restock every month?



I'm confused on what you mean by "does the shop restock?"

Are you referring to the tbt shop or


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 27, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm confused on what you mean by "does the shop restock?"
> 
> Are you referring to the tbt shop or



Yeah >.< I always miss it do you know when it will restock?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 27, 2016)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah >.< I always miss it do you know when it will restock?



I'm not big on collectibles, but maybe check Bell Tree HQ/The Bulletin Board frequently. They usually let people know in advance.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 27, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm not big on collectibles, but maybe check Bell Tree HQ/The Bulletin Board frequently. They usually let people know in advance.



K thanks.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

small doodle


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

gunna stream - i owe somebody a picture and i have a really good idea for it in mind so im going to stream as a way to get myself to focus

http://www.twitch.tv/zephyrolol


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

I love the way you color. *u*


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I love the way you color. *u*



thank you c:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 8, 2016)

streaming again. working on the same pic from last night.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 8, 2016)

wip for hatori


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 18, 2016)

more wip


----------

